# I am LeatherneckPM



## LeatherneckPM (Jun 14, 2010)

Not a democrat.

Not a republican. 

Just a Marine. On my signal, we unleash hell.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 14, 2010)

Silent but deadly, eh?  

Welcome.


----------



## LeatherneckPM (Jun 14, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Silent but deadly, eh?
> 
> Welcome.



It's all hype. We scare the shit out of people and they run away. We go home. Job done.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Silent but deadly, eh?
> ...



Dang.  I thought you were a


----------



## random3434 (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Not a democrat.
> 
> Not a republican.
> 
> Just a Marine. On my signal, we unleash hell.



I'm scared, yet slightly aroused too.


----------



## LeatherneckPM (Jun 14, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> LeatherneckPM said:
> 
> 
> > Not a democrat.
> ...



We have that effect. Get used to it. It will not pass.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > LeatherneckPM said:
> ...



Thank goodness, I need something to entertain me on here this summer!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 14, 2010)

Marines are the best people on the planet.


----------



## xsited1 (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Not a democrat.
> 
> Not a republican.
> 
> Just a Marine. On my signal, we unleash hell.



Welcome.  We appreciate your ability to kill with extreme prejudice.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 14, 2010)

o just what this board needs another pushy ass marine....doesnt gunny have that cornered?

o well...welcome to the monkey house

how tall are you....dont lie...marines tend to be short....


----------



## Jos (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## LeatherneckPM (Jun 14, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> o just what this board needs another pushy ass marine....doesnt gunny have that cornered?
> 
> o well...welcome to the monkey house
> 
> how tall are you....dont lie...marines tend to be short....



A wise man, RAdm J R Stark, USN, once said "Marines I see as two breeds, Rottweilers or Dobermans, because Marines come in two varieties, big and mean, or skinny and mean. They're aggressive on the attack and tenacious on defense. They've got really short hair and they always go for the throat."  


I'm the former. It's the short ones you really have to watch. They have issues.


----------



## hboats (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome to the board, and THANK YOU for your service and sacrifice for our country.

Let me buy you a beer.  

Rick


----------



## LeatherneckPM (Jun 14, 2010)

hboats said:


> Welcome to the board, and THANK YOU for your service and sacrifice for our country.
> 
> Let me buy you a beer.
> 
> Rick



Beer is always a great way to thank a Marine.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 14, 2010)

i have a doberman....


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 14, 2010)

rotties are too wet mouthed...dobies are bad enough...he can wet an entire room drinking water


----------



## California Girl (Jun 14, 2010)

Yay!. Welcome to the madhouse. Don't shout at me for swearing like a Marine.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome.  You are among friends and fiends.  You should feel at home.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Not a democrat.
> 
> Not a republican.
> 
> Just a Marine. On my signal, we unleash hell.



But not without a Navy corpsman patching up the holes in your body 

Thanks for your service, job well done.

 Oh, was that you who broke that San Miguel beer bottle over my head? All I asked you jarheads in the bar was, "What do the Marines yell when their in trouble?" "CORPSMAN!!!!" Then those Marines jumped off their bar stools like they had sparkgaps in their asses kickin and screamin and punchin, sheeesh you guys are touchy.


----------



## LeatherneckPM (Jun 14, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> LeatherneckPM said:
> 
> 
> > Not a democrat.
> ...



True, and if you are one of them THANK YOU. 

It could have been me, if the San Mig was empty. I would not waste beer on a Corpsman's head.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Not a democrat.
> 
> Not a republican.
> 
> Just a Marine. On my signal, we unleash hell.



!st Recon, huh?  Where on Pendleton you stationed?


----------



## Gunny (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > LeatherneckPM said:
> ...





NO way you said THAT.


----------



## LeatherneckPM (Jun 14, 2010)

Gunny said:


> LeatherneckPM said:
> 
> 
> > Gatekeeper said:
> ...



I have already pissed off one of your Mods. I am trying to be nice, Sir.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > LeatherneckPM said:
> ...



HAHAHAHA, I wasn't a corpsman, but they were there when we needed them. I know that bottle was empty, I remember it well, you were about to brake it over my head when you saw liquid movement from the bottle, in one hasty gulp, you emptied the contents and broke the remains on my skull, the resounding echo was the only thing that made you guys pause long enough for us to get the hell out of the bar, through the broken windows, I might add.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > LeatherneckPM said:
> ...



That's right! 

You are on my "List" Leatherneck.......................







What list is the million dollar secret.......


----------



## LeatherneckPM (Jun 14, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> LeatherneckPM said:
> 
> 
> > Gatekeeper said:
> ...



You ran. Wise man.


----------



## LeatherneckPM (Jun 14, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> LeatherneckPM said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



You are on mine also.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > LeatherneckPM said:
> ...



I am NOT a fucking "sir".  You should KNOW that, "devil dog", and the repercussions thereof.

You'd be the FIRST Marine I ever met that dis'd  the Doc.  

What's your weapon, Marine?  What's the max effective range?  What caliber round do you fire from that weapon?  

What's the difference between Recon Platoon and a Recon Battalion on deployment?


----------



## Gunny (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > LeatherneckPM said:
> ...



I never saw a corpsman run anyway but forward.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 14, 2010)

hmmmm....something fishy going on here?


----------



## LeatherneckPM (Jun 14, 2010)

Gunny said:


> LeatherneckPM said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Oh Goodie. Pop Quiz.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > LeatherneckPM said:
> ...



Trying to google the answers?

Can't even respond to a Marine like a Marine.  You STILL want to play?  I think I've shown you for what you're for ....

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 14, 2010)

S'ok  I'll wait.


----------



## Gremlin-USA (Jun 14, 2010)

Gunny said:


> S'ok  I'll wait.



...... 23 minutes later.....


Gunny, he must have a slow computer 



.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 14, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> [...]
> how tall are you....dont lie...marines tend to be short....


----------



## GWV5903 (Jun 14, 2010)

Gunny said:


> LeatherneckPM said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Busted....that logo appears on wiki.....is this  a ????, wrong board to try this on..........


----------



## MikeK (Jun 14, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> [...]
> Oh, was that you who broke that San Miguel beer bottle over my head?[...]


Did that happen during the riot in the Sea Horse EM Club at Subic Bay in 1957?  (Wasn't me, but I saw who did it.)  

Seriously, Navy Corpsmen are Number One!  I step aside for them anytime.


----------



## LeatherneckPM (Jun 14, 2010)

Gunny said:


> LeatherneckPM said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



I don't need to prove jack shit to you.  You want to know something, you ask. Don't rant.


----------



## Granny (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmmm ... Semper Fi.  I think.  Welcome to the board!


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## xotoxi (Jun 14, 2010)

Bobby Valentine leads the Marines into VICTORY!!!


----------



## Ravi (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > LeatherneckPM said:
> ...


He did ask.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > LeatherneckPM said:
> ...



Hey Gunny DID ask you.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > LeatherneckPM said:
> ...



*yawn*

You prove who you are by what you are.  You don't know shit, so far.  I've asked several specific questions only a Marine would know.  You've deflected  EVERY time.

Doesn't get more obvious than THAT.

You get your ass out and EARN the title "Marine", or get the fuck back under the porch, bitch.


----------



## JenyEliza (Jun 14, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > LeatherneckPM said:
> ...



Yeah.  Looks like The Gunnyfuck DID ask.  

? <------ THAT is a question mark.  It's used at the end of sentences that are questions.

See below.



			
				THE Gunnyfuck said:
			
		

> I am NOT a fucking "sir". You should KNOW that, "devil dog", and the repercussions thereof.
> 
> You'd be the FIRST Marine I ever met that dis'd the Doc.
> 
> ...


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 14, 2010)

you know gunny perhaps the welcome wagon is just not your forte' ......


i still say the guy was just trying to get laid

and now you are a cockblock....is that the term?


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 14, 2010)

gunnyfuck? is there something i should know here?


----------



## JenyEliza (Jun 14, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> gunnyfuck? is there something i should know here?



Nah, it's a term of endearment.  I started out calling Gunny that before I knew Gunny was THE Gunyfuck, and it kinda stuck to him.  

He hasn't complained, and unless he does, that's just his name to me.  THE Gunnyfuck! 

It has tough Marine written all over it when you look at it just right.


----------



## del (Jun 14, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> gunnyfuck? is there something i should know here?



jennyeliza's a loon, but you probably knew that already.


----------



## JenyEliza (Jun 14, 2010)

del said:


> hellbitch said:
> 
> 
> > gunnyfuck? is there something i should know here?
> ...



Whatever.  And you can't spell.

We can't all be perfect like me.  

Oh, and Gunnyfuck has no problem with me calling him Gunnyfuck.  This has been discussed here before, Barney (Fife).  Work on your observational skills.  They seem to be lacking.


----------



## del (Jun 14, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > hellbitch said:
> ...



where did i say he had a problem with it, you stupid twat?

work on your own observational skills, loon.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 14, 2010)

now back to the donuts.....i wished you could make donuts at home


----------



## Care4all (Jun 14, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> you know gunny perhaps the welcome wagon is just not your forte' ......
> 
> 
> i still say the guy was just trying to get laid
> ...





fyi=i've never heard the term before!  but what the heck do i know? 

( Strollingbones fits you better imho, if us posters have a vote! ) 

care


----------



## del (Jun 14, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> now back to the donuts.....i wished you could make donuts at home



you can

Apple Cider Doughnut Recipe

i used to make these every fall for the kids, but i use powdered sugar instead of a glaze.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 15, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Silent but deadly, eh?
> ...


Right... all you guys do is make faces and sneer 


Pay no mind to the M4 in the marine's hand- it's just for show. Sure, we're gonna believe that


----------



## asaratis (Jun 15, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> now back to the donuts.....i wished you could make donuts at home


Just where were you when you had this dreamy vision of making donuts at home?

I once made a donut at home...right in front of the driveway!...just lock the left front wheel and it makes a perfect circle.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 15, 2010)

I am not LeatherneckPM.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2010)

So, LeatherneckPM really is just a fart ninja?


----------



## Gremlin-USA (Jun 15, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> So, LeatherneckPM really is just a fart ninja?



Is that the same thing as a Bean Lover with a Sword?



.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 15, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> So, LeatherneckPM really is just a fart ninja?



Don't make fun of us!


----------



## Article 15 (Jun 15, 2010)

This thread has been a tutorial on how to lose all of your credibility on a message board in your first 15 posts or less.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 15, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> This thread has been a tutorial on how to lose all of your credibility on a message board in your first 15 posts or less.



Pshaw. Amateur.

I did it in under 5 posts.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 15, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > So, LeatherneckPM really is just a fart ninja?
> ...




Leatherneck claimed to be silent but _deadly_.  Must be true cause I found his hat.


----------



## Article 15 (Jun 15, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has been a tutorial on how to lose all of your credibility on a message board in your first 15 posts or less.
> ...



I fee like I'm supposed to say I did it in 3 now as if this were some message board version of Name that Tune.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 15, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



one recent short-lived board member was banned without even posting.


----------



## Article 15 (Jun 15, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



What what their name?

ElectronicsSales or Gunnysucksdonkyballs?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 15, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



No one can beat Jeny though.

She did it in one.


----------



## editec (Jun 15, 2010)

I am not a Marine

I am not a Republican

I am not a Democrat.

Just an American.

On my signal, we go shopping.


----------



## Article 15 (Jun 15, 2010)

editec said:


> I am not a Marine
> 
> I am not a Republican
> 
> ...



Shopping like Arnonld Swarzenegger in Commando shopping or shopping like "honey, hold my purse shopping?"


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 15, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



just an honest guy with opinions i guess, maybe even a gal.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 15, 2010)

I can almost understand why someone would want to pretend to be a Republican or a Conservative, they get to try to embarrass us and get "booyahs!" form their retared friends at Huffington and DU

But what's the point of pretending to be a Marine, do you think you could fool a real Marine? 

Next time, pretend you're Gary Coleman, at least you might be able to get away with that.


----------



## Article 15 (Jun 15, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Maybe if they dropped the "er" and replaced it with an "a" it would fly.


----------



## Jos (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 15, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a Marine
> ...



Follow editec on twitter!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 15, 2010)

I am a 33rd Degree Scottish Right Freemason, just don't ask me anything about Freemasonry, or cement or trowels, or anything...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 15, 2010)

One more thing...I am Spartacus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOCsNrzlV2k]YouTube - Spartacus[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 15, 2010)

I am the thing that should not be.


----------



## American Horse (Jun 15, 2010)

Gunny said:


> LeatherneckPM said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



I'm too far gone from the Corps to post challenges like Gunny does (I&#8217;m so &#8220;Old Corps&#8221; that back then  there were still Marines wearing &#8220;acting&#8221;  corporal and sergeant chevrons, but those Marines  were mostly alcoholics who couldn&#8217;t get promoted)

but a couple of lines in  LeatherneckPM's SigLine were enough to set me off:


> &#8220;revolutions started&#8221; &#8211; &#8220;Let me win your hearts and minds or I'll burn your damn hut down&#8221;.


Some of the rest of that sigline was &#8220;clever&#8221; but these, not so much.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 15, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > LeatherneckPM said:
> ...



I've forgotten more about the Corps than you'll learn in the next 10, devil pup.

STILL can't respond to the technical questions, wannabe ... huh?


----------



## Silfy (Jun 15, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > hellbitch said:
> ...



I would call you Jeny Fuck  no one would ever  consider   fucking you
BITCH


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Marines are the best people on the planet.



I think Green Berets are the best [That's why we're called the quiet professional].....but Marines are Ok in my book.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 16, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > LeatherneckPM said:
> ...


Here...maybe this'll jog the memory a little.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar0_um--LDQ&feature=related]YouTube - Full Metal Jacket - Rifleman's Creed[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (Jun 16, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



He must be from AWE!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 16, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> One more thing...I am Spartacus
> 
> YouTube - Spartacus



are you returning for a second season?.....


----------



## hjmick (Jun 16, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing...I am Spartacus
> ...



The second season is on hold. Sort of.


----------



## noose4 (Jun 17, 2010)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Not a democrat.
> 
> Not a republican.
> 
> Just a Marine. On my signal, we unleash hell.




Semper Fi


----------



## noose4 (Jun 17, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> I am not LeatherneckPM.




Best avatar ever.


----------



## noose4 (Jun 17, 2010)

noose4 said:


> LeatherneckPM said:
> 
> 
> > Not a democrat.
> ...




I guess I must rescind my greeting.


----------



## beautress (Apr 27, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Marines are the best people on the planet.
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 27, 2021)

Thread necromancy !


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 27, 2021)

LeatherneckPM said:


> Not a democrat.
> 
> Not a republican.
> 
> Just a Marine. On my signal, we unleash hell.


Thanks for your service.  Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 27, 2021)

The famous Gunny!  Is he back?


Leo123 said:


> LeatherneckPM said:
> 
> 
> > Not a democrat.
> ...


LOL  This is an eleven year old thread.  Guy never made it out of intro.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 27, 2021)

OldLady said:


> The famous Gunny!  Is he back?
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> ...


OK, so?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 27, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The famous Gunny!  Is he back?
> ...


He's not here.  Hasn't been for a decade.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 27, 2021)

OldLady said:


> He's not here. Hasn't been for a decade.


Yeah, you said that....meh


----------



## POM (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello I am Clarence. Nice to know you


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 27, 2021)

Something seems a bit fishy here.......


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 29, 2021)

An 11 year old thread? This forum is 18 years old.  I know you can go further back in time!


----------

